# Request new avatar installation



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Dear Jon,

Could you switch my avatar to this, please?

Thanks heaps!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *Dear Jon,
> 
> Could you switch my avatar to this, please?
> 
> Thanks heaps! *


Nice! Works well with the existing type in the box.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

did you just switch, and switch back?


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> did you just switch, and switch back? *


Someone seems indecisive tonight.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

quote:
-------------------------------------
Originally posted by atyclb

did you just switch, and switch back? 
-------------------------------------------------



johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Someone seems indecisive tonight. *


:lmao:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Someone seems indecisive tonight. *


Jon's playing head games, that's all. 

Thanks Jon!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Request new avatar installation*



johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Nice! Works well with the existing type in the box. *


Thanks! I spend far too much time on this nonsense, I know, but it's fun.


----------

